# بحث حول فلز Bismuth telluride



## نور جابر (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الي المهتمين بعلم الفلزات . هذا موقع استكشافي مهم .
http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/definitions/Bismuth 

 علماء الفيزياء في وزارة الطاقة في (DOE) SLAC مختبر المسرع الوطني وجامعة ستانفورد وجود نوع من المواد التي يمكن أن تقدم بشكل كبيرفي رقائق الكمبيوتر أكثر كفاءة. ​ اختبار الفيزياء يولين تشن تشى ، وزملائهم في سلوك الالكترونات في مجمع تلوريد البزموت. النتائج ، التي نشرت على الانترنت 11 يونيو 2009 في _التعبير عن العلوم_ ، وتبين وجود حدث واضح لما يسمى عازل topological، وهي المادة التي تتيح حرية تدفق الإلكترونات عبر سطحه مع عدم فقدان الطاقة في درجة حرارة الغرفه .
ويمكن أن تكون مجمعه باستخدام تقنيات أشباه الموصلات الحالية.، ويمكن ان توفر هذه المواد قفزة في سرعات الرقائق الدقيقة ، وحتى تصبح حجر الأساس لنوع جديد تماما من صناعة الحوسبة على أساس ل spintronics ، التطور القادم من الالكترونيات.​ وكان هذا الاكتشاف نتيجة للعمل الجماعي بين علماء الفيزياء النظرية والتجريبية في معهد ستانفورد للعلوم ومواد الطاقة ، وهي مشروع مشترك SLAC - معهد ستانفورد. في الأشهر الأخيرة ، وتوقع سيمويز وزملاؤه ان من البزموت ومركبات الأنتيمون سيكون بمثابة topological العوازل في درجة حرارة الغرفة. اضافه جديدة تؤكد أن التنبؤ في تلوريد البزموت. هو الافضل 

 وهذا موقع اخر لأخر اكتشافات لمميزات هذا الفلز .
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/06/090615144431.htm 
​ ارجوا من الاخوه المشرفين والاعضاء المشاركه بأي معلومات عن Bismuth telluride طرق التصنيع و توافره في السوق المحلي ( مصر ) .

والله الموفق​


----------



## alshangiti (13 أكتوبر 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bismuth_telluride
http://nextbigfuture.com/

http://designinsite.dk/htmsider/m1059.htm
http://www.espimetals.com/index.php/msds/50-bismuth-telluride


----------

